# WAGO 750 Programmier Software



## jaepen (21 Februar 2013)

Hallo

Wenn ich gerne einen WAGA Controller der 750er Serie programmieren  möchte, welche Software benötige ich dazu?
Gibt es die kostenlos?

DANKE!

Gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (21 Februar 2013)

Du brauchst Codesys. Im Starter Pack dabei und auch im Netz Download paar. Aber keine Ahnung ob es die volle Version ist. Soweit ich weiß ist es Kostenlos. Hersteller ist übrigens nicht Wago selber.


----------



## IBFS (21 Februar 2013)

Du brauchst die Lieferform WAGO-I/O-PRO CAA.  Das ist das kostenlose Codesys PULS die NICHT kostenlose WAGO Targetsammlung.

Idealerweise kauft man ein WAGO-Starterset. Da ist Netzteil + Hardware  (z.b. 750-841) +  Software (siehe oben) mit Targetsammlung im Paket.


----------

